# Buying 1st tractor this morning! Turf vs R4??Imatch-quick Connect?



## rpdranc (Dec 8, 2011)

12 acres grass, slopes, wet areas. Do I want turf or R4 tires? Will be used primarily for FEL sand rocks mulch, limited cutting in every other week taller grass.
2) should I have hooks welded on loader, what are those mostly used for?
3)3pt hitch, do I get imatch-quick hitch? Plan on getting sprayer, tiller, backhoe.

Anything else I should know, sorry for the dumb questions, pretty excited about the purchase!


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

I have R4 tires on my Kubota BX. My mowing with this is done out on about four acres of former hay field. If I were buying today it would be ag tires. I don.t think the damage out in the field would be very much but ag tires would work better for everything else I do. If your useing the three point alot make it as easy as you can. I'm always alone and somtime hookups can be hard.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Hooks...... YES! I'd also get a set of forks if you plan on moving a lot of things and you can afford them. Loading up pallets then moving them is a snap! I have Ags on my tractor and as long as you keep away from sharp turns and spinning wheels, the gritty ags will do okay unless you have a golf course type lawn, then the tracks would show up. Anything else? If you live in the cold......... Block heater is a must have and I'd get those tires ballasted if they aren't already. Aside from that, a canopy is pretty nice for those days when it rains, snows or gets powerful hot and sunny! Give us some pictutres of it when it hits your yard!


----------



## rpdranc (Dec 8, 2011)

Much appreciated! Just found out from rep the new 1026r discontinued the imatch quick connect which makes me think maybe not a good idea to get the thing before ALL the bugs are worked out??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've heard good and bad things about the Imatch, but in my opinion, keeping into account I've never used one of the Imatch units, have never had difficulty hooking up 3 point impliments before in their absence.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No such a thing as dumb question if one will to learn or listen.

I had Kubota B7100 w/turfs tires,and turf tires work very well..did't cut the lawn and good tractions if ground dry,if not tire chains made BIG different.
On My Kubota L all four tires R4's loaded..good tracking doesn't hurt lawn if wide swing,but not as good as R1's...Some tractor models if you decide to put on tire chains on rear you'll need spacers for each side..$$$"s

Bucket hooks,I like hook on each side and one in the middle..if you decide to pull some heavy on end bucket hook,becarefull not to over pull or raise rear tires of the ground,you could very easy put seal in the front..$$$'s

Backhoe..kind depends what your planing to dig or type of digging,if I I would purchase sub frame instead 3pt hitch setup..better chance of spring/bending/breaking hoe etc.

Wishing you the very best,and do share some pics when you can.


----------

